# Hi Everyone



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

New here to HHC and thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Toronto, Ontario. And we have just got our first hedgie since I was younger. We got him from a breeder here in Ontario, he is 8 weeks old tomorrow and we have named him Truffles. So far he is doing well, this is day 3 for us, we brought him home on Monday night. He is using his litter pan and is eating and drinking well. We are going to be building a custom cage for him and 3 more hedgies shortly but he has his own big cage atm with all his toys, bed and wheel.

Here are some pics of him. Two from Monday night and two from just earlier.

First hold at home








Playing on a box








2 Days later, sleeping on my laptop while I am using it








Sprawled out and sleeping









He is fine with my petting him while he is sleeping and when he is awake after he has relaxed on me.

I'll post a couple of question in the other areas to check on a couple of things.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, what a cutie!

Welcome to HHC


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pics with him sleeping on the laptop, they are too adorable  Congrats on your new hedgie and welcome to HHC.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like you have a snuggler there  Love the pictures!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome! He's precious! So cute & tiny! Hope to see more pictures.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HHC  
Your hedgie is adorable


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww he is so cute!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone  he is a little darling.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cutie you have there!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cutie! I love the dark mask, and he looks way too precious lying on your computer. He's going to be a little lovehog.

Welcome to HHC, it's nice to have you with us.


----------

